# Newbie here



## Needle (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, been having a look thought the threads and decided to join , I'm currently in the process of relocating to UAE from the UK in the next couple of months ( dependant on the package my work gives me .)).

So just a brief hello to you all and maybe be pick your brains for advice at a later date .) cheers Gordon


----------



## frenchfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Dont hesitate a minute Gordon, this is a great place to live!
good luck


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

*Hi there newbie*

I've been in the process of "moving" to Dubai since Nov 2011. I was a bit freaked out at first, but have been here almost two months, and I love it. I visited England in April, and cannot figure out how people can afford to raise a family there-unless ya'll have way higher salaries than us! Man, you guys are taxed to the hilt!

So far, I am enjoying the Dubai adventure.
I have been a teacher for over 25 years...and I have discovered that the best job of all, is the job of "EXPAT WIFE" 
Lovin' it! 

Check out Dubizzle.com That was the best feel for real estate and cars that I was able to find. Also- Time out Dubai magazine. 

good luck!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Needle said:


> Hi everyone, been having a look thought the threads and decided to join , I'm currently in the process of relocating to UAE from the UK in the next couple of months ( dependant on the package my work gives me .)).
> 
> So just a brief hello to you all and maybe be pick your brains for advice at a later date .) cheers Gordon


Hello Gordon,

We'll be here ready and waiting 

Good luck!


----------



## arjs (Oct 27, 2012)

hope the transfer process goes smooth...see you soon


----------

